# Help! Baby Mourning Dove Won't Eat



## rtansey (Apr 28, 2014)

Found a baby mourning dove on a shelf at Lowe's yesterday, weight: 50 grams. Have been trying to feed it equal parts Exact and water but just not having it! Have tried with a syringe and eyedropper, but bird won't eat. Cannot get the formula to more than 90 degrees. Could temperature be the problem? Have plopped a few finch seeds down, but at this rate, it'll starve! Anybody help?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The first step is to warm him, on top of a covered heat pad set on low. The next step is to hydrate him with water (ORS). You can prepare it by adding a pinch of salt and pinch of sugar to a glass of water.
Once the bird is warm and hydrated, slowly start with feeding. How old is the baby? Can you post a picture of him/her?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rtansey said:


> Found a baby mourning dove on a shelf at Lowe's yesterday, weight: 50 grams. Have been trying to feed it equal parts Exact and water but just not having it! Have tried with a syringe and eyedropper, but bird won't eat. Cannot get the formula to more than 90 degrees. Could temperature be the problem? Have plopped a few finch seeds down, but at this rate, it'll starve! Anybody help?


research and locate a local rehabber in your state.


----------



## rtansey (Apr 28, 2014)

kunju said:


> The first step is to warm him, on top of a covered heat pad set on low. The next step is to hydrate him with water (ORS). You can prepare it by adding a pinch of salt and pinch of sugar to a glass of water.
> Once the bird is warm and hydrated, slowly start with feeding. How old is the baby? Can you post a picture of him/her?


Thank you, kudzu for your reply. I'm on a cell and I can't figure out how to post a pic via cell. S/he weighs 50 grams, is fully feathered, with slight traces of down on head. About 5 inches long, with very short (less than an inch of tail feathers). I'm getting more formula down by (gently) putting syringe tip down the throat. Seems to be in good overall health, although s/he does NOT like feeding. I'll try to post a pic when I'm at a computer. Thanks, Roger


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I am hoping she will get used to the feeding as time goes. It is quite different from the way she was fed by her parents, so it will take time for her to get used to it. From your description, it looks like a fledgling to me. You could try giving her seeds, and see if she would be interested in pecking at them.
Giving via a syringe is a bit risky, since she could choke on it and die if the syringe is released near the wind pipe. So make sure you release it only down the throat, and in a slow manner. If she takes to seeds, it will save you lots of work.
To make her drink water, dip the tip of her beak (not the nostrils) into about 2 cm deep water taken in a bowl, and let her suck the water in (she will not sometimes drink water if you are giving liquid food, since she is getting all the water she needs, but if you are starting on seeds, you need to give water also). Place the same water bowl for her at all times, so she learns to associate the appearance of the bowl with water.
In a few days, she might be attempting to fly.


----------



## rtansey (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks again - good advice. Good news today (Tuesday morning), she has gained 5 grams since Saturday and now weighs 55. She can indeed fly, although poorly - about 5-10 feet, a foot or two off the ground at a time. I gather from your post it's time to transition to seeds? I've sprinkled in the bottom of the cage but haven't seen any interest. I have plopped a few in her beak, which she seems to enjoy. If it seems the right time, any more suggestions on how to introduce her to seeds? Also, should we let her gain practice flying? About a locked room? Many thanks for your good advice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rtansey said:


> Thanks again - good advice. Good news today (Tuesday morning), she has gained 5 grams since Saturday and now weighs 55. She can indeed fly, although poorly - about 5-10 feet, a foot or two off the ground at a time. I gather from your post it's time to transition to seeds? I've sprinkled in the bottom of the cage but haven't seen any interest. I have plopped a few in her beak, which she seems to enjoy. If it seems the right time, any more suggestions on how to introduce her to seeds? Also, should we let her gain practice flying? About a locked room? Many thanks for your good advice!


Im sorry you ignored my post or perhaps just did not see it. 
you need to reread...
research and locate a local rehabber in your state.
the reason this is important is because the dove will need to be released and for him to have success he needs to not be too attached to humans, rehabbers usually can have more than one dove to release with. the doves are protected by the migratory bird act and is a wild species and there are stiff fines for having one. the release of wild birds is important and a rehabber who is trained and educated on how to do it should either help you or do this for the bird. it will want to be a wild dove when it matures and find a mate and migrate with other wild doves.


----------



## rtansey (Apr 28, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> Im sorry you ignored my post or perhaps just did not see it.
> you need to reread...
> research and locate a local rehabber in your state.
> the reason this is important is because the dove will need to be released and for him to have success he needs to not be too attached to humans, rehabbers usually can have more than one dove to release with. the doves are protected by the migratory bird act and is a wild species and there are stiff fines for having one. the release of wild birds is important and a rehabber who is trained and educated on how to do it should either help you or do this for the bird. it will want to be a wild dove when it matures and find a mate and migrate with other wild doves.


I didn't see your original post (and still dont). I'm in the Palm Springs, CA area 92262, if anyone knows of a safe place to take her.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

She will get the hang of pecking at seeds with time and practice. You can place the seeds in your palm and encourage her to peck them. Or show her a bowl of seeds, and thrust your finger into it to imitate pecking. It might take a while for her to get the concept. 
She will get better at flying on her own. She will need to be given a confined space for practice.
Since you got her as a fledgling, releasing her back into the same place might not be successful, because she probably doesn't have enough survival skills right now. But if you can find a rehabber, she will have a better chance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rtansey said:


> I didn't see your original post (and still dont). I'm in the Palm Springs, CA area 92262, if anyone knows of a safe place to take her.


Im sorry it did not show up for you.

Iam on the east coast so not familiar with who is in CA. do a search online for wildlife rehab and call around, or call your wildlife and game dept. for a referal


----------



## rtansey (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks, kunzu. All on her own, she began pecking at seeds two days ago with gusto. Sadly (for us!), we did turn her over to a local rehabber yesterday. It's better for her and that's the whole point, yes? Certainly thanks to your help, she'd increased her weight 20% while we figured out what in the world to do with her . . . Again, many thanks for your help!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That's a happy ending! 
Yes, it must have been hard for you, one gets easily attached to these adorable creatures. But you did what's best for her, and she will be ever thankful to you for that.


----------

